# spamd as root error

## carpman

Hello, seem to be having an issue with office mail server, logs keeps showing error below that i never got before?

```

spamd: still running as root: user not specified with -u, not found, or set to root, falling back to nobody

```

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## malern

If you want to get rid of that message you need to start spamd with the -u option. Best way to do that is to edit SPAMD_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/spamd. Make sure you read the warning above that line though.

----------

## carpman

is this a new thing as never had this error before?

cheers

----------

## carpman

Hello, ok i have another issue with mail server that maybe related, any email that filtered using procmail is be lost?

The mail is via imap and when email is filtered the folder reports it as being there but when viewed it cannot be see, in squirrelmail when openning folder with filtered email i get error:

```

Unknown response from IMAP server: 1.* NO Cannot open message 63 

```

just wondering if related?

cheers

----------

## carpman

ok i think it is the same problem as i just check the maildir and the filtered email is owned as

```

root mail

```

but should be

```

user user

```

Thing is not sure what to set -u in spamd as ?

I am using fetchmail, postfix, amavis, spamassassin, procmail

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## mimosinnet

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Thing is not sure what to set -u in spamd as ?

 

I have come across this thread and it has been really helpful. I have set /etc/conf.d/spamd as follows:

```
SPAMD_OPTS="-m 5 -c -H -u mail"
```

I have chosen the user "mail" because my mail is owned by mail:mail.

Thanks!

Cheers!

----------

